# Charlie update!



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

As many of you know last fall we took home a 8 week old female field bread, American chocolate lab. She is now 7 months old, 63 pounds, 21" tall and full of energy and drive! Sometimes too much.... lol.

I was able to get her in the duck blind last fall and had her swimming once, but she was only 12 weeks and about 20 pounds.

Now over the winter we worked on obedience, commands, and fetching. And I got her on pigeons and squirrels as much as possible

Now that the ice is gone we can begin the water retrieves!! And my worry of her being timid of water was soon put to rest as soon as she got to the water

She is now doing 200 foot retrieves and loving every minute of it! Looking forward to working with her this summer and getting her ready for the fall waterfowl season.

And a special thanks to my good friend ibojoe who has been instrumental in helping me train Charlie.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Great looking dog, hope she does well for you when waterfowl season comes


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

You're doing a great job with her!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

That's a beautiful dog, my friend! Glad to see she's doing well.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats an awesome pup,she'll do you proud


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that is so cool and she seems eager to please.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Love labs!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Solid soon to be a beautiful trained companion,Nice!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Had to laugh, she had the whole family rooting for her on retrieve!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

She got a beautiful water retrieve on this pigeon this evening!

Thanks guys for all the kind words.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shot of "the retrieve".......she is a beauty Shane and I'd love to give her a big ol belly rub, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

She's coming on buddy awesome 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------

